# FJMC



## Muslimah1991 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hello everyone.
I'm a new member and i really need some information. I'm really intrested in FJMC and i want to know more about it. I've been reading about some Posts and threads about FJMC and i read that though there are lecturers at FJMC, you have to do all the study by yourself with your books, is that true? How friendly are the girls and the lecturers at FJMC? Is there any difference in the teaching in gov. colleges from private ones? Is FJMC very recognised? How is the hostel at FJMC? Is it clean? What facilities and equipment is provided at the hostel? Can you buy food or do you have to cook at the hostel? How is the vacation system at FJMC? do they have vacation for ramazan? Are the text books very expensive at FJMC? How do you do the transport to uni and for your personal shopping from the hostel? How do you do the other things like laundry at FJMC hostel? Is there any way i can get my own room in the hostel? How do the girls use and get the internet facilities? Are there extra curricular activites at FJMC? How is the pass rate at FJMC? How welcome are foreigners at FJMC? 
Please reply. I would be very grateful to you'll for your precious time. I'm eagerly waiting for your reply...


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think there is a thread regarding FJMC providing detailed information about it.
Use the search button to find it.
Thanks.


----------



## Muslimah1991 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I read that thread. It was written in 2008 and i would please like to know the crurrent situation. Also, please let me know more details about the hostel, laundry, current internet facilities, vacation transport etc.
I know its quite long, but please, take time to answer me. I would be very grateful.


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

*i read that though there are lecturers at FJMC, you have to do all the study by yourself with your books, is that true? *
lectures help in getting an introduction to the topics, but the main studying will be done on your own through your notes and txtbooks.
*How friendly are the girls and the lecturers at FJMC?*
the girls are pretty friendly and the lecturers are varied. some will be helpful especially for foreigners, and others wont care much to help. usually professors are easier on foreigners.
*Is FJMC very recognised? *
yep, its under punjab university, which has international recognition. 
*How is the vacation system at FJMC? do they have vacation for ramazan?* 
nope, no vacation for ramadan, in fact this year we were having sendups (finals) during a part of ramadan. but they do give 3 days off for both eid holidays. other vacations are a wk off at the end of december, and a wk off in beginning of april. summer vacation is abt a month and half long in june and july for 1st yr.
*Are the text books very expensive at FJMC?* 
not overly expensive, you have the option of buying local books which are cheap or the authentic editions, which are a bit more expensive.
*How do you do the other things like laundry at FJMC hostel?*
i dont live in the hostel, but i heard theres a woman there who you can pay to wash your clothes.
*How welcome are foreigners at FJMC?*
there's a good number of foreigners at fj and the professors are used to foreigners, so theres nothing to wry about


----------



## Muslimah1991 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks alot saira for you time. Can you just briefly tel me how you are accomodated there? Is it very expensive to get a room out of the hostel? Is it safe?
Thanks again.


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

I dont know much about the hostel accomodations, i'm living in my parents house in Lahore. But im pretty sure that most foreigners just stay in the hostel, its in walking distance of the college so its easy to get there. For personal shopping people use rickshas, its a good idea to go with a friend. Food in the hostel is given in the mess hall and you pay monthly for it. Other than that, girls sometimes order food from outside or pay someone to bring it for them. They also use a net cafe that is nearby for internet. Im not sure if you can get a room by yourself in the hostel, you would probably have to share with one or two other people, but you can certainly try it.


----------



## Muslimah1991 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have one more question. Is there any difference in the teaching of the gov. colleges and the private ones?


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hmm im sure there is some difference, dnt have much knowledge on the diff.'s try searching on the threads or maybe someone can answer this question...


----------



## Alish9234 (Oct 4, 2010)

admissions of fjmc are closed?


----------



## Muslimah1991 (Oct 14, 2010)

Is Allama Iqbal a better choice than FJMC?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

Muslimah1991 said:


> Is Allama Iqbal a better choice than FJMC?


 
AIMC is a better choice even if compared to kE:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

mubashir888 said:


> AIMC is a better choice even if compared to kE:happy:


How so?


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

MastahRiz said:


> How so?


Becuase AIMC has a better campus,better facilitites,relatively modern lecture theaters,maybe the best infrastructure of all the govermnment colleges.Only college having a Sports complex actaully.
Repute wise KE might be a better option,but there is alot of construction going on at the campus.Roof of dissection halls seeps during the rain.It is more like a Historic landmark.
No doubt KE has produced finest doctors in the Pakistan history.But i perosonely like AIMC.#cool 
Opinions can differ though.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh ok, I see your point. Thanks.


----------



## minioo1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I think Saira has answered most of ur questions regarding fjmc. and i agree w her answers. Sorry can't help much with hostel stuff coz m also a day scholar. In first year most students are sharing rooms with 1 or 2 ppl. so there are 2 or 3 ppl in a room. and hostel is def not expensive. its sth like RS. 25000 annually.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Read the forum rules. Posting like this^ is not allowed.


----------

